# What is your fav doggie feature?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

I have to say Maggie has the biggest little feet (piggies) I have ever seen (she is only 3 lbs)...and I have started calling her Sasquatch. lol I also love her little ears (the way they go down and out). She looks like a little airplane ready to take off sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love Tuffy's furry little legs and feet, they are just too cute when he's rolling around the floor. I also love his eyes, he has really expressive eyes and they are always twinkling with mischief. :lol:


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i love everything about Maxi but i do adore his face! He has the cutest looking loveable face!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Nochole, how funny!!! My husband calls Daezie "the white ewok" too, specially when she has longer hair- and she also make a funny grwoling sound, he says she sounds like one.

I love Maya's little face. she has an angel face...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i like giving sprite kisses on her little nose and her belly.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

EVERYTHING...man...I couldn't pick just one...
I do love his soft little belly when he rolls over to let me rub it...sometimes I just smother it in kisses....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i love everything ~ i cant stop touching , cuddling, petting, kissing jong-ee ..sometimes it feels like that i have the seperation anxiety . i miss her so much when im at school, i always come home real fast (only 4 miles away from school) to see her


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

We have an Ewok here also! I have to agree with all of you, I can't pick one feature I love more than another.... Tiki is a wonderful, beautiful, loveable bundle of JOY!


























































Judi


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

I can't pick just one feature. I love Meesta soft warm pink belly tho, and his nose, and his ears....I love all of him!!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I love Casper's nose! It's so black, and cute! I never realized that I did this until a few days ago- Whenever I give him a kiss I say "Give mommy a kiss". Now he'll just turn and put his nose on my lips and wait for me to kiss him. Too cute!

I also love his eyes. They're so expressive!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I love Chanel's eyes...they are so innocent! I was going to call her Angel Eyes. She looks at me so lovingly, it melts my heart...too cute!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We love Caesar's little black lips the most, especially when he smiles







.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I also love Casper's lips! They really stick out with all the white fur!


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jul 29 2004, 01:34 PM
> *We love Caesar's little black lips the most, especially when he smiles
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes Maltese lips are really sweet!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

The eyes...I am a sucker for those beautiful eyes. When those eyes are looking at you, don't you just melt? 

My husband calls Morgn our little "Mogway", if I spelled that right...the little creatures, (the cute ones) from the movie Gremlins lol


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i also love the black eyelines..i wish i had natural eyelines too! also my skin is naturally dark and l love that maltese are white, they look so clean and pretty (i get teased that i am so dark) <_<


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

I love Palbert's little black nose on his adorable face; his little tiny legs/feet. He's too cute!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Those adorable, tiny black foot-pads! When he is napping on his side and those little black feet in such sharp contrast with his white fur look so cute.

And when that little tail starts wig-wagging. YOu know, it gives a little wag, then half a wag, then a whole wag. Then it stops. Gives another little wag, halfa wag, etc. Wig-wagging......you know!

You're going to laugh now. But the first feature I found so adorable and which is gone now after he was neutered at 8 months. That's right.....his little peanuts! They were soooo cute I just hated to see them go but my vet, who owns 3 maltese, recommended this strongly if I did not intend to breed Pico.


----------



## Maltymad (Aug 21, 2003)

I too love everything, their expresive eyes, the pink little tonge that gives you a lick, the beautiful silky white hair, the loving, devoted personality.

The playful little barks!

The way she rolls over on her back and shows me her tummy!

The way they go as flat as they can and crawl across the bed, I call this her camando crawl.


Oh theres so much to love about them!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I LOVE her lips! She looks like Marilyn Monroe, or like she is giving forever kisses! I also love her bunny ears, or when one is up and one is down  


I love her little black feet and how small and dainty they are and her expressive eyes and her little tail and her little bitty body and her little cute tounge...

I love her!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I love each of my little girls face they are so different. Maya's black eyes and pinkish nose and Daezie's black eyes and nose. 

I love that Maya can kiss for ever and ever at any chance that she gets. 

I love when Daezie kiss me because is only when she wants to. even if I ask for a kiss never know if she will give it to me or not. (she loves for me to beg)


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I totally love everything about Bella...she's awesome. I'm definitely obsessed with her belly. I love putting her on her back and just kissing her little pink belly and she seems to really like it too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I love everything about my Massimo, but, ever since I got him I've always been facinated with his little curled tail. It's sooo curled, it just about loops back around. I know it's not supposed to do that, but it's soo cute, I call it his little piggy tail!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

It's that face! So sweet with those innocent looks, sometimes after doing something "bad"! I just can't resist the looks she gives me...


----------

